# Info On a Yamaha FG-180



## gunshow86de (Dec 9, 2009)

I know it's kind of a long-shot, but could any of you guys help me out with some info on a Yamaha FG-180?

All I know about it is that it was made at the Nippon Gakki factory (it has the red-label inside the soundhole), and the serial number indicates that it was made in either 1961 or 1971(Yamaha serial numbers repeat every ten years).

I just want to know some specs and what it might be worth.

Thanks


----------



## phaeded0ut (Dec 11, 2009)

Hate to say it, but the only things I can tell you about it are the following:
"FG" is the Yamaha designation for "Folk Guitar," which generally means that it was a steel string instrument.
"CG" was used for "Classical Guitar" or "Spannish Guitar" and generally meant that the instrument was strung with nylon strings.

"100" was an introductory instrument, so yours is above their introductory models. Can't remember if they went to "200" and "300" designations or not for higher levels back then or not. In the 1980's, I remember 10*, 11*, 12*, 18* with the *= 0 to 9, existing, but I can't for the life of me remember what the differences were between a 180 and a 185... 

Hope this helps out.


----------



## Andrew_B (Dec 12, 2009)

i have an FG-345

made in the mid/late 70's i believe....
solid guitar,
colours get better over time...
its had a bloody good run, but i noted the action get higher over the years...
so iv dropped it down to D and dont play it much these days...

the problem with these old guitars is that, the strings where heavier back then and you get necks that need to be reset due to the heavy strings pulling up on the bridge and creating a slight bump behind it....


----------

